# FR Faunus Rahmenbruch Nr.2



## LYNX LYNX (8. November 2005)

Was soll ich bloß machen??? Jetzt ist mir nach einem guten halben Jahr der zweite FR Faunus Rahmen gebrochen. Jedesmal an der der selben Stelle, Sattelrohr knapp unter der Dämpferanlenkung. Beim ersten Mal ist zum Glück nichts passiert, beim zweiten Mal lag ich im Dreck, Rippe geprellt, Helm im Arsch und Brille genauso. 
Heute hat mich dann einer von den neuen Teilhabern angerufen und meinte er würde mir etwas mehr wie 10% geben auf einen Neurahmen. Kein FR Faunus da dieser aus dem Verkehr gezogen wird und ich auch ehrlich kein Vertrauen mehr habe. Stattdessen könnte er mir einen Pfadfinder anbieten und wie gesagt für 10% Nachlass!!!! 
Wo bleibt das Versprechen, das alte Kunden genauso behandelt werden wie die neuen, nach der Neugründung? Habt ihr nicht auch den Newsletter bekommen mit der Aussage," Dabei machen wir keinen Unterschied zwischen "alten" und "neuen" Bergwerk-Kunden"?
Geht man so mit seinen "alten" aber treuen Kunden um?
Wie gesagt, den FR Faunus Nr.2 habe ich kurz vor der Insolvenz bekommen.
Ich bin schwer enttäuscht von der Firma " Bergwerk-Cycles. 
Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten, was da noch kommt.

lynx lynx


----------



## daif (9. November 2005)

die wollen den FR ausm Programm nehmen?
wenn ja find ich das komisch...bzw schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkon Klaus (9. November 2005)

hi,

an deiner stelle würd ich bei der marke nix mehr kaufen. bei mir wär zumindest das vertrauen nach dem 2.ten rahmenbrauch hinüber und das ungute gefühl was dann zwangsläufig mitfährt würde mir jede tour vermiesen.

ausserdem finde ich, das wie bw dir "entgegengekommen" ist, ziemlich frech.

kann ich generell nicht nachvollziehen, das leute apothekenpreise für kaufhausqualität zahlen. die lack-qualität ist zwar gut, der rest ist auch nicht besser als bei etwas höherwertigen rädern anderer hersteller.

natürlich kann ein rahmenbruch auch bei anderen marken vorkommen (hatte bis jetzt noch keinen - toi, toi, toi!  ).


gruss,
b.k.


----------



## LYNX LYNX (18. November 2005)

LYNX LYNX schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich bloß machen??? Jetzt ist mir nach einem guten halben Jahr der zweite FR Faunus Rahmen gebrochen. Jedesmal an der der selben Stelle, Sattelrohr knapp unter der Dämpferanlenkung. Beim ersten Mal ist zum Glück nichts passiert, beim zweiten Mal lag ich im Dreck, Rippe geprellt, Helm im Arsch und Brille genauso.
> Heute hat mich dann einer von den neuen Teilhabern angerufen und meinte er würde mir etwas mehr wie 10% geben auf einen Neurahmen. Kein FR Faunus da dieser aus dem Verkehr gezogen wird und ich auch ehrlich kein Vertrauen mehr habe. Stattdessen könnte er mir einen Pfadfinder anbieten und wie gesagt für 10% Nachlass!!!!
> Wo bleibt das Versprechen, das alte Kunden genauso behandelt werden wie die neuen, nach der Neugründung? Habt ihr nicht auch den Newsletter bekommen mit der Aussage," Dabei machen wir keinen Unterschied zwischen "alten" und "neuen" Bergwerk-Kunden"?
> Geht man so mit seinen "alten" aber treuen Kunden um?
> ...



Wie versprochen wollte ich euch auf dem Laufenden halten.
Ich bin diese Woche sehr angenehm von Bergwerk-Cycles überrascht worden, besonders heute. Sie haben sich nicht gleich gemeldet, lag wohl daran, dass sie nach der Ursache geforscht haben. Der Fehler ist analysiert und lag an einem Fertigungsprozeß.
Bekomme einen neuen Rahmen, den sie mir zu Testzwecken zur Verfügung stellen. 
Mit diesem Angebot bin ich sehr zufrieden, werde euch weiterhin auf dem Laufendem halten.

lynx lynx


----------



## grandmaster (29. November 2005)

hi,
hatte auch schon zwei rahmenbrueche...aber mit hot chili...

vielleicht nehmen sie den fr nur aus dem rennen, da sie dafür keine verkaufsrechte haben????

gruss
harry


----------



## Christian_74 (30. November 2005)

LYNX LYNX schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomme einen neuen Rahmen, den sie mir zu Testzwecken zur Verfügung stellen.



Wie ist das gemeint? Du wirst zur Testperson ob der Rahmen hält oder was?


----------



## fraenkiz (7. Dezember 2005)

LYNX LYNX schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomme einen neuen Rahmen, den sie mir zu Testzwecken zur Verfügung stellen.
> Mit diesem Angebot bin ich sehr zufrieden, werde euch weiterhin auf dem Laufendem halten.
> 
> lynx lynx




frage mich auch, wie das gemeint sein soll ???
kannst du den rahmen testen und dich dann noch für einen anderen 
entscheiden ???

gruss frank


----------

